# Texas Hurricane Report and check in



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

My 20 acres north of Victoria is ok, lots of debris blown around. My buddy is going by there this afternoon to double check. I'm in Seguin east of San Antonio and the Guadalupe River is rising. 28 feet is out of the banks and 45-50 feet is forecast...
Port O'Connor is not as bad as anticipated, my buddy sent several videos of his property and there is minor wind damage and the surge did not make it there yet.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Thanks for asking about our status Ted. We have had historic rains here about 25 miles from the coast near League City. Last night early AM we were about six inches away from water getting into the house. We still have power and all services here and my friends and family are all dry. I am fortunate to have no family members and only one friend that actually lives on the coast. Several have second homes or camps (they know what can happen) but they don't live on the water. We are at the mercy of the tide levels in the Galveston Bay complex at this time. We are fortunate Harvey did not push tidal surge to predicted levels due to the storm's rapid formation. We were fishing Mesquite Bay Wednesday afternoon in a negative tide. There are a lot of people here with water in their homes and will continue to be more I am sure. Donate to the Red Cross if you guys want to help.

Thanks again,

Steve Robinson


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

I'm sitting pretty in Atascocita NE of Houston. My parents own 25 acres east of town and the property is under water. With as much rain as forecasted to come down in the next few days it may get into their house.

I know a few people in the League City/Dickinson area and some around Alvin that aren't doing so good. There is a lot of water coming down and a lot more to come.


----------



## Wilson (May 27, 2017)

I'm here on the south side of Choke Canyon Reservoir which is about the half way point between Corpus and San Antonio. Its still windy/rainy but nothing like Houston or the coastal areas. Haven't lost power, water or cell/internet. No serious flooding. 
A guy I work with bought a house in Rockport a couple years back and has been putting a ton of work into remodeling it. Yesterday he sent me a few pics of the aftermath. A big ol' tree in his front yard came down but missed his house. The new roof, is still intact. But theres a bunch of broken windows and the side of his garage is now lying in his front yard. Really minimal damage considering the location.
Unfortunately his neighbors' home (maybe 50 yards away) was not so blessed. It is now an unrecognizable pile of wood and debris. 
Growing up in western WA we dealt with flooding every couple of years, but I have never seen anything remotely close to the rain fall totals that are resulting from this system. Measuring rain fall in feet is completely bonkers. Tragically it doesn't seem to be letting up any time soon.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

sjrobin said:


> Donate to the Red Cross if you guys want to help.
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Steve Robinson


The Salvation Army also does a very good job. Last year during our flood they were the only charity with any major presence. Their large mobile kitchen was parked at the community center for over a week, serving meals to any who needed. They also provided survival packets of necessities, ice, drinking water, propane, etc. I can't say enough good about these guys.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Always on the alert for major disasters where boats/skiffs are needed.

This is me back during Katrina in one of the wards in NOL where no one was willing due to all the shooting going on, to go to help find and get people off of roof tops.

http://s723.photobucket.com/user/teamhaas1/media/P1010161.jpg.html

http://i723.photobucket.com/albums/ww239/teamhaas1/P1010160.jpg

http://s723.photobucket.com/user/teamhaas1/media/20.png.html

http://s723.photobucket.com/user/teamhaas1/media/P1010245.jpg.html

We got a lot of people into safety, working with all the Coast Guard, Fire Depts and Nat'l Guard. There were more dead bodies floating that you ever want to know (or the press was allowed to report).

I hate to think the same thing has/will happen in TX. So we are hoping and praying for the best!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Your PB links aren't loading, Ted. Here's one from the USA Today gallery from Houston, I believe. Looks like the push poie was damaged.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Vertigo said:


> The Salvation Army also does a very good job. Last year during our flood they were the only charity with any major presence. Their large mobile kitchen was parked at the community center for over a week, serving meals to any who needed. They also provided survival packets of necessities, ice, drinking water, propane, etc. I can't say enough good about these guys.


During Katrina, it seemed the Red Cross wasn't doing anything, but the Salvation Army was doing a lot and was there for the people. Also, there are a lot of church and christian sponsored First Response Disaster Reliefs who were on the scene helping anyone in need.

So guys, get involved with donated or being involved with one of those Response teams or organizations.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Feel sorry for you Texas guys. A buddy of mine in port a sent me some pics. Big boats sunk at the dock and marinas tore up. I'll be praying for y'all!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Zika said:


>


Gonna be a lot of boats for sale cheap (with some "TLC" needed) soon, boys!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

coconutgroves (Keith)?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

My little boy and ex are in town camping out with another family and in good shape, my house is unscathed as well as 28 big oak trees. God is great. 

Colden in full storm gear...








The NE side of my house.








Neighbor's old oak tree 200 yards away from my house. I think a twister was to blame. He also lost two porch awnings.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Backwater said:


> coconutgroves (Keith)?


I'm here. I have had reports from family and friends down there. I am in Austin, on the outside of the major storm, but we still have experienced 12" of rain in the past 3 days. Any other time, that in itself is a major event. It's fallen to the east and south of our hill country. 30 miles NW and we would have our own disaster here. Austin flattens out halfway through town from rolling hills and numerous rivers that all flow into one area, where the rain falls can be a life or death situation.

I've seen pictures from Houston with more boats than cars out on the roads. Unbelievable, this is an event of a lifetime and for history.

Middle to lower coast was not hit as hard. Reports out of Rockport and Port A are devastating. Topography plays a major roll in this. From Corpus south, there are typically higher sand dunes between the inner bays and ocean side. This also benefited from being on the west side of the storm. Port A also benefits from higher topography, plus a sea wall on the south east side. But once you cross the Port A jetties and venture into shared water with Rockport, the topography flattens and you have lots of low lying marsh islands. Some of the islands are also narrower. Rockport also has a wide open bay in front of the city - nothing to break any wind or waves.

Now add that the epicenter of the storm hit this area. I still haven't seen or heard from anyone in Port O Connor, but they were also on the bad side of the storm. There is a lot more topography there is also more diverse than Rockport - sheltered parts of the bay, lots of islands, wider islands at the ocean, higher islands in some areas. The water gauges in Port A showed a 6 foot rise in sea level. That same water hit Rockport. Baffin Bay, some 30 miles to the south west, only rose 1.5 feet.

To be honest, I am still in shock. I am an Austinite and 43 years old. Lived my entire life in Austin and fished here on the lakes and the coast since I could hold a rod. Never ever seen anything like this in my lifetime. Neither has my dad, or my grandfather in his life.

It is astonishing that the forecast last weekend was a strong Cat 1 hitting Corpus. That changed to a Cat 2 mid early in the week, then a Cat 3 by Wed night / Thursday.

It ended up being a Cat 4. Add onto that two high pressure systems keeping it stationary for several days, with Houston to the east on the wettest part of the storm. For anyone who has never been to Houston - it is a flat concrete jungle for the most part. It doesn't drain well because there is nowhere for the water to go quickly. Any strong rain always result in massive floods. But there are several million people in the greater Houston area - how do you call for an evacuation? They did it before post-Katrina to be safe (during Rita), but didn't do it this time. The calculations and warnings on this storm were off. Not all off, but off enough where the perfect storm has resulted.

Long post, my apologies - just stating my perspective and watching this unfold. I have family in Corpus and in Houston (one person is in the major tornado alley that has resulted from the storm and has spent 1/2 their time in the closet the past 3 days). Guides I know left town to be safe.

Red Cross needs some help, so if you can, make a good donation. This is going to end up being one the largest, if not the largest, natural disasters in US history.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

I'm a long way away in west ky but we are dry. Dryer than normal.
I've got a hunting camp that sleeps 8-10 with hvac and sat Tv and all modern convenience. 

We can handle a family or two that needs shelter for a few weeks.

I know it's not much but if anyone needs safe harbor let me know.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2017)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> I'm a long way away in west ky but we are dry. Dryer than normal.
> I've got a hunting camp that sleeps 8-10 with hvac and sat Tv and all modern convenience.
> 
> We can handle a family or two that needs shelter for a few weeks.
> ...


BM, Great offer! Glad to have you as a fellow forum member!


----------



## jamie (Jan 22, 2016)

Zika said:


> Your PB links aren't loading, Ted. Here's one from the USA Today gallery from Houston, I believe. Looks like the push poie was damaged.
> 
> View attachment 15096


Thats My Buddy Andrew White in the shadow cast that we share. He rescued well over 100 people today. I'm working on the medical side managing patient care. Lots of water here in Houston and it looks like in could be a very long night followed by a long week. Home and family dry for the moment but if waters keep rising we're all going to get wet. 
-jamie


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

I'll post some pics later. Spent Friday night worried about our POC camp, got word it was fine while watching my house flood and trapped upstairs.


----------



## jamie (Jan 22, 2016)

jamie said:


> Thats My Buddy Andrew White in the shadow cast that we share. He rescued well over 100 people today. I'm working on the medical side managing patient care. Lots of water here in Houston and it looks like in could be a very long night followed by a long week. Home and family dry for the moment but if waters keep rising we're all going to get wet.
> -jamie


and yes - gonna need a new push pole...


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> My little boy and ex are in town camping out with another family and in good shape, my house is unscathed as well as 28 big oak trees. God is great.
> 
> Colden in full storm gear...
> View attachment 15131
> ...


Glad you and your family are safe smack daddy and goes for all you texans. From Florida.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm saying a little prayer for the Tx crowd.


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Our bunch on east side of Houston came out very lucky this time. Another 1/2" of water would have came in our house and our son's near us. Glad surge wasn't near what they estimated. 6 miles off Galveston Bay and if surge was higher it would have been in our houses. Neighbors across street weren't so lucky. Had water in their houses.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Here is a good article that explains how a number of different factors caused the unforseen devastation:

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/08/28/climate/how-hurricane-harvey-became-so-destructive.html


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

We have an old house in POC my dad and uncle built in 1976. The windows came out of a remodel and were already 30 years old when they installed them 40 years ago, the house sways a little in the wind, last reroof was done with volunteer labor... we were worried how it would survive the storm.

Ended up getting a report from a local friend early Saturday morning that our house was fine. At the time I was sitting on the stair landing drinking beer and watching my kitchen flood. I had gotten up at 3:30 to hit the bathroom (getting old sucks) and the toilet bowl was full of water. Looked outside and the water was about to come in our house - toilet was full because the sanitary sewer system was flooded and water was backflowing.

Moved my kids upstairs, packed suitcases, grabbed some photos, and was moving guns from the safe in ankle deep water. The high-voltage transformer was fully submerged, floor plugs were submerged, wall outlets were submerged, but the power never went out. We didn't want to enter the water with all the electricity on so we were trapped upstairs until a neighbor canoed by and shut down my service at the outside panel.

Loaded the wife and kids in the kayak and took them out, then spent four hours moving pictures, clothes and books upstairs in knee deep water. Made it out to my office (in the garage) and it was waist deep; my rolltop tying desk floated by me on its side. Got my reels, some of my rods, and most of my tackle upstairs. Carried the rolltop up full of water since it has sentimental value (my grandfather refinished it for my dad when he was a kid and he used it through grade school, took it to college, had it in our house when I was a kid, and now it's my tying desk).

Both our cars were flooded and probably total losses - water was over the front of the hoods and filled the interiors. My skiff was bobbing around in the garage so I put my suburban in neutral, rolled it down the driveway some (afraid it might actually be in my neighbor's lawn now), floated my skiff out, tied it to a tree in the front yard, and loaded up suitcases for a temporary stay.

Fired up the outboard, drove it down the street until the trailer tires started bumping then rolling, shut the motor down and pushed the boat another 1/4 mile until we got to my dad's truck and could hook it up.

Freeway was closed, so the drive to my parents' house took 2 hours and 45 minutes instead of the usual 25 minutes. Now I'm camped out on the coast with a great view of the marsh and my family, skiff, shotguns, fly rods, and bird dog are all safe.

Hope all our safe and your recovery efforts go well.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Holy cow... glad you were able to keep a level head and get your family to safety. @EvanHammer


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2017)

I have gotten the voluntary evac notice. We don't have water standing yet, but the reservoirs are filling and they can't let enough water out without flooding the rest of the city. If they don't the water will go around it. The reservoirs are are usually massive parks and green spaces dotted with little lakes. The real purpose is to fill in storms and slowly flow into the bayous. They are way full. If the creeks are at the banks, it means the reservoir is full. I just forwarded authorization for all business to our service center. I have been running everything from my home office, because we can't get to the office. Now a great service technician is running Central and North America. The Service Manager is out of the country on vacation.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

EvanHammer said:


> We have an old house in POC my dad and uncle built in 1976. The windows came out of a remodel and were already 30 years old when they installed them 40 years ago, the house sways a little in the wind, last reroof was done with volunteer labor... we were worried how it would survive the storm.
> 
> Ended up getting a report from a local friend early Saturday morning that our house was fine. At the time I was sitting on the stair landing drinking beer and watching my kitchen flood. I had gotten up at 3:30 to hit the bathroom (getting old sucks) and the toilet bowl was full of water. Looked outside and the water was about to come in our house - toilet was full because the sanitary sewer system was flooded and water was backflowing.
> 
> ...


Wow sorry for your loss man I couldn't even imagine the devestation you guys have there ( I was hit by Charlie and a few more here in SW Florida in 05 and Andrew in the early 90s) but never had flooding anything compared to that. We have minor flooding here from a low pressure that sat over us since Friday but nothing like you have there. In genius leaving the boat hooked to the trailer. Good thing is I am sure you Texas boys will definitely overcome.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I'm in Angleton, 45 minutes from downtown Houston. Somehow we have escaped the bulk of the rain. I've "_only_" had 16 inches or so since Friday. The Brazos is what everyone in my area should be concerned about. That, the San Bernard and the Colorado. My 12 acres is pretty high where I am and water has never even remotely come close to getting in my house since dad built it in 1961. But Harvey has rewritten a lot of history. The next two to three days will tell the tale as far as the rivers go. There is a wall of water coming down the Brazos and all of the ditches, creeks and bayous are already at max.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2017)

This is my boat in storage in Rockport. My little weekend getaway cottage in Rockport had some damage also. We had 120 tornado warnings yesterday. They are no longer giving alternate routes to get out of Houston. I am lucky, so many are losing everything, we are good.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2017)

Real time info on water and rain levels:
https://www.harriscountyfws.org/

National Weather Service Houston:
http://www.weather.gov/hgx/

Other WX Related:
https://www.accuweather.com/en/us/so...ar-interactive

Storm Visualization:
https://www.windy.com/

Houston Transtar - road cameras:
http://traffic.houstontranstar.org/layers/#

Houston Police Scanner Feed:
https://www.broadcastify.com/listen/feed/14514/web

Harris County Sheriff and Constables Dispatch
http://www.broadcastify.com/listen/feed/26318/web

Liberty County
http://www.broadcastify.com/listen/ctid/2668/web

Galveston County
http://www.broadcastify.com/listen/ctid/2606/web

Live: HURRICANE HARVEY SLAMS TEXAS





KHOU 11 Live Stream – Alternate Studio Up





Hurricane Harvey Coverage LIVE on CBSN





Local Coverage
http://www.wfaa.com/news/live_breaki...erage/32629471


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Although we are close to that "skiff rescue" photo, we have avoided flooding in Houston. Spent the day gathering and delivering supplies for relief shelter at George R Brown Convention Center. Helicopters were actively shuttling flood victims there as of 2 hours ago. 

No word on our camp and skiffs in POC. Looks like we were spared. 

We are very blessed and feel for those in need. 

Best to all


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2017)

LaPorte just got a shelter in place because of major chemical spill.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Went and helped my dad and mom get out in Crosby east of town. About 4 foot of water walking down their driveway. Their house is built up so luckily it's not in it yet. Some of his neighbors haven't been so lucky.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Zika said:


> Your PB links aren't loading, Ted. Here's one from the USA Today gallery from Houston, I believe. Looks like the push poie was damaged.
> 
> View attachment 15096


I saw this and saw the push pole. Also the platform looks off 
God bless then for helping


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2017)

Amazing army of volunteers out there doing the right things. Boats, trucks, people. Thanks to all.


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Wow sorry for your loss man I couldn't even imagine the devestation you guys have there ( I was hit by Charlie and a few more here in SW Florida in 05 and Andrew in the early 90s) but never had flooding anything compared to that. We have minor flooding here from a low pressure that sat over us since Friday but nothing like you have there. In genius leaving the boat hooked to the trailer. Good thing is I am sure you Texas boys will definitely overcome.


When Ike hit my parents and in-laws both lived on the bay. I was the managing partner in a development company where we had a restaurant, store, sales office, marina, etc... when we got in two days later the roads were covered with debris, boats were sunk and/or sitting in the parking lots, the pool was full of silt, downstairs walls and stairs were washed out. We had a multimillion dollar insurance claim and had 30+ employees I had to keep busy doing hurricane work outside their normal scope of marketing, or cooking, or serving. Quite a lesson in resource leveling.

All that to say lots of people are suffering and I empathize with them, but this is much easier when I only have to worry about my own house and my own family. I got everything that's important to me, so I'm just trying to view it as an opportunity to remodel and buy my wife the new washer and dryer she wants. 

kudos to the guys out rescuing others right now. We are stuck down here in the south end of Galveston County due to a freeway closure and I'm going stir crazy since I can't get back home to check on things and begin the clean-up. But according to the stream gauge near our house the water is still high enough to be in our house.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Glad you and your family are safe smack daddy and goes for all you texans. From Florida.


Thank you guys! I am back home as of 3pm today. Still no power but generator kickin, family safe, beer flowing and guns ready for any jerkoffs that want to get shady. The Kubota is ready to dig some holes...


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

America!







My dog house I made still holding strong.







Windmill off center and sistern close by...







Good friends came by and barricaded my inswing doors after I left. Water filled coolers. 







Trees got a leaf stripping but barely any branches broken. 







My spare 2 stroke Yamaha 70 made it! 







My old sheds withstood 100+ mph sustained. 






Pics from my house about 70 miles north of landfall. God is good.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

What charities are on the scene and the most involved? Getting ready to stroke a check and want to make sure it goes where it will be most effective...


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Stay safe with the rising waters and speedy recovery to all you impacted.

Sending a check to the Salvation Army today earmarked for Harvey. They have an excellent track record of assistance and low overhead admin costs to maximize donation.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

This is insane.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

K3anderson said:


> This is insane.


Yes it is. This is going to be a long haul for a bunch of folks. Years for Houston. Rockport will be forever different. 

Salvation Army seems to have the greatest per dollar impact of the larger charitable organizations. 
I think HEB is taking funds for food, water and Ice. Keep it local when you can.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

HEB?


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

crboggs said:


> HEB?


Texas Publix... and since someone will ask. Grocery Store Chain.
https://www.heb.com/static-page/Disaster-Relief?cid=H-O-PHP-BG-Disaster-Relief


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Do not insult HEB by comparing it to Publix, haha.

HEB is the best grocery chain I have even been to.
Lots of work ahead for a lot of folks. Just thankful most of my houston friends are safe.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Looks like the corrugated roofing saved the skiff from major damage...good news.

I agree - based on folks I know that have endured natural disasters, The Salvation Army provides the biggest bang for the buck. I contributed this afternoon for Texas relief.

Best of luck buddy!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

really..


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

EvanHammer

Glad to hear ya'll are safe. Most of the "stuff" can be replaced.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

anytide said:


> really..


Right. Some bad form right there.


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Folks, after the weather clears, the roads are passable and cleanup starts, how about a followup and if help is needed maybe one of us can help.
And good luck to the folks still in jeopardy.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

After the flood of 94' we had here, I can honestly feel for the folks over in the great state. It's going to take a long time to recover from this. People are under more stress right now than they ever thought they could handle. Thoughts and prayers with all those in Texas.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

Yes We were flooded out in 92 ,03,2010 and had a massive ice storm in 09. 

It's tough. Thank goodness it passes. 

Time heals a lot of it but you never forget.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I thought it was funny.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

jmrodandgun said:


> I thought it was funny.


Obviously some didn't. 

I can only apologize for personally hurting feelings. 
I have. 

This hurricane stinks. I hope everyone recovers.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

It was funny BM and HEB is a very good grocery store. A local HEB opened for a few hours today under staffed and let the local community stock up. The bread and milk shelves were sparse. I picked up a couple of fours of Lone Pint's Yellow Rose IPA to put in the basket with the milk and corn tortillas.


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> I apologize for anything insensitive that I have said.
> Maybe it was in bad taste. I was merely trying to make light of the situation by busting on evinrude as I see them as an arch enemy due to past experience .I said nothing personal and didn't call anyone a bad or ugly name. I have offered and will continue to offer help to anyone in need including the guy that called me dickface and dick.
> I've been thru a few natural disasters and they absolutely are tough. A good sense of humor helped me through them.
> Maybe those days are over.
> ...


Listen Dickface,

I'll take you up on your hunting camp offer but I'm leaving my family at home and not heading up until duck season opens.

Just kidding about you being a dickface.

Best,
Evan


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

Prayers for all of our brothers in Texaxs!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

EdK13 said:


> Right. Some bad form right there.


Agreed!

Barrelcooker, it was bad form with this type of thing going on and people's lives getting torn apart! 









I really felt bad for Brilliant's BT situation and the joke was just in poor taste. Brilliant's lashing back was no walk in the park either tho. Please guys, in the future, this is a family viewed forum and please take that into consideration and be considerate to others here when making comments. 

Apologies made and let's just move onto the topic at hand.

Nuff said!


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

Agree. 
I can take it. 

I thought he was laughing at the situation of his hubs being bad and jumped in. 
It was nothing personal. He made it personal. 

I can get past that. 
I've been flooded out and without power for months. I understand how bad it sucks. 
I love all you jokers for who you are. 
I'll help every one of you without question or no return offer. 

My offer for help still stands. Anyone needs a place to stay for a few weeks....I got you covered. 
Let me know. 

Sorry about your skiff man. Hope you are fishing soon.


----------



## rakeel (Apr 9, 2014)

My parents' place in Aransas Pass made it out relatively unscathed from what I understand and are currently out at my place in Katy where we have been lucky and haven't experienced any flooding.

The past few days have been absolutely exhausting but in that time I've seen the citizens of TX from every race, color and creed come together to help each other out. Sunday the sheriffs office was asking for anyone with a boat to come help with water rescues so we loaded up my buddy's aluminum boat and headed into town using the entrance ramps to 610 as boat ramps (not my boat shown)










It was an impromptu trip and we ended up having battery issues and had to pull out after a couple of hours. Went back to Katy to charge batteries and started getting calls from families close by that were needing evacuation so we loaded up my microskiff and went in


















It was slow work that night only able to shuttle families a couple of people at a time but we got a few families before calling it a night around 3 am to grab a few hours of sleep. We were one of 2 boats out that night so we got back out there at 7 the next morning with the big boat and my microskiff. Showed up to where we were the night before to find a bunch of boats wanting to launch but the biggest challenge was there were spots in the neighborhoods that were 3-4' deep but 200 yards away there would be a bridge or something that would be dry. We teamed up with some guys with big off-road vehicles to tow boats through some high water spots to dry spots near the most flooded section of neighborhoods and launch. It was planned on the fly but it was coordinated to near perfection due to everyone's get it done attitude.














































Worked well into the night and even worked with some guys from the Cajun Navy. Everything was a huge team effort from so many different volunteers using any resource they had. We would drop people off at areas where vehicles could get and people in vehicles would shuttle them to the nearest shelters or wherever they had to stay. Ended up calling it a day around 2:30 last night and as we were pulling out, there were still people arriving to launch. The TEEKS guys and national guard had pulled out at sundown bc apparently they don't work at night, which was really unfortunate bc we evacuated several elderly including someone who had gotten a transplant 3 weeks prior and couldn't touch the flood waters.

We went out again this morning in Fulshear, cleared it and went back to one of the rally points. We ran around all over town to try and find a place to help but got turned back or told the areas were clear everywhere else we tried. A bunch of Coast Guard, DPS, border patrol, game wardens and other govt entities showed up today along with boats from all over the state so we called it a day. Felt a bit like a wasted effort today but it just went to show how overwhelming the support has been. Within a day of setting up some shelters here are already having to turn down donations. The communities have been coming together like nothing I've ever seen to show each other love and I've never been so proud to be a Texan.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

*Rakeel*, freakin awesome report with the pics and the work effort you and your buddies did! Serious shizzit! Awesome drive you had to work into the middle of those nights. I know it's a thankless job, but I know there were people there that you guys made a difference with. We salute you here on microskiff! You are the MAN! 

*EvanHammer*, that was a terrible thing that happen to you and your home suffering the damage like that. I'm glad to see, with your quick thinking and actions, you got your family safely outta there! Wow, that story is Nat'l News material right there! Glad to see you are okay for now.

To all the guys who reported in so far, (*smackdaddy, Stevie, coconutgroves, sjrobin, ronvirus1, MatthewAbbott, Wilson, texasag07, brilliant, etc*) I'm glad to see you didn't get hit with the brunt of the damage and flooding to your homes. I only hope that the flooding will not become worse in the next few days ahead and you guys are out of harms way! Fish camps and boats come an go. Homes are hard to replace, but loved ones and good friends can't be replaced.

*coconutgroves*, great through reporting there and with the links.

*fBrilliant*, also good reporting and great links you passed on. Hope your skiff and fish camp survives. You are welcome here, but please, keep it down a notch. And that being said, BM_Barrelcooker.... It's now water under the bridge (no pun intended). Nuff said.... and now, back to your normal commentary. Ok?


Thanks for all the other reports guys. It's not over yet, so please, keep those 1st-hand reports coming!

The real heroes here are *rakeel*, for pushing thru several days and nights helping all those people to safety with your skiffs! *EvanHammer* for getting his family to safe ground and using his skiff to make that happen for them! Also Jamie's friend *Andrew White* with the Shadow Cast in the pic, helping 100+ people to safety! Arkona needs to recognize him in some way! And we here on microskiff, especially on this Fly Fishing Forum of microskiff, reconizes all 3 of you and SALUTES you for your valor efforts!










Guys, keep the good work up!

Ted Haas


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

rakeel thank you for your efforts in this time of great need. I have a couple of buddies that have been out there in the mix helping tens and hundreds of people.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

Yes. 

Still have my place for a family seeking shelter. 
Pm me If needed. 
I hate seeing those folks crammed in the convention center.


----------



## Halfhitch (Feb 5, 2008)

With the many divisions in our society so highly publicized in recent news, it helps renew my sometimes shaky faith in human nature to see the outpouring of help, at least by many, in situations such as this. The response on the part of the boating community, and particularly those on this site, who act either individually or organize into groups to go far out of their way to put their (many times high dollar) skiffs, as well as themselves, in harms way to help others is absolutely amazing to me. I'm proud to be associated with this site and the community. Wife and I have been in several hurricanes and have compassion for those feeling the effects, but can only help at the moment by donations. Our thanks and prayers to all.


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

Heartbreaking stuff today. My wife got a text our middle kid's teacher needed help evacuating from the north end of Galveston County so I asked Brian Little at Sabine Skiffs to let me know if the freeway was passable when he headed out so we could hopefully go get her. 

Brian had the address from my wife group text so he headed straight there on his own - he could't get there but another friend of mine went in to get her. She had already been picked up by a random rescue boat so my bud started looking for other people to help.

Ended up finding a body in the tree and couldn't get through to 911 (switchboards are overloaded right now) so he called another friend who drove to the fire station and they sent a boat in to get the body.

Ended up being one of our high school football coaches (from long ago, damn we're old now) who had been missing since Saturday night.

Puts losing your couches and shoes into perspective. 

PS - Little is doing some serious work every day putting his boat and self in jeopardy to save strangers. If all my kids' costumes hadn't flooded I would give him a cape to wear - it would possibly be his size.


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

The local news is saying so far in my area outside of Beaumont 52" of rain. We also planned on going to Houston to help with rescue efforts there, Harvey had other plans. We have been water locked on the ranch for a couple of days with most of the roadways & highways shut down leaving SE Tx. The larger part of our little town went under water yesterday about mid day. We moved a tractor over to my place yesterday late to drag the skiff around to help friends, family, or neighbors that may need help. Our neighbors 1/2 mile to my East were airboated out yesterday evening. I had felt pretty good about staying home with my new family until then. The airboat rescue didn't make me uneasy but the look on the sheriff deputy's face when I told him we were staying made me really uneasy; as if he knew something I didn't. All I can say is that the old timers in my family who put this 130 year old house where it presently sits really knew what hey were doing. Everything outside of a 400 yard radius around my brothers home, fathers home, & mine...underwater. Most of that land is made up of our ranch proper & where our cattle graze. I'll be opening gates first thing in the morning to let the cattle move to the last bit of high ground left. We are weathering what I hope is the last of this storm. We have been luckier than most that is for sure & I am very thankful. It is something to see how everyone has come together here in Tx. I'm especially proud of the locals here in HF for banding together to help their fellow man. We live in one helluva state, God Bless Texas.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

WillW, thanks for the update. Sorry to hear about the Ranch and I hope those cows get to have their high ground. I hate to hear anything happening to them as well. My family also had a ranch over here in FL and that's where I grew up on. So I feel ya there and hope those dawggies weather the storm waters. Stay safe and I hope you know what you are doing by staying put, regardless of the Sheriff deputy's reaction. If you get out and join in on the rescue efforts, give us a report after the fact. Get that sharpie out! LOL
Good luck and God Bless!

Halfhitch, Feel ya there about the people of Texas coming together. Thanks for the call for donations.

BM_ Barrelcooker - That's a nice offer you are putting out there.

EvanHammer, sorry to hear about the ole coach. Unfortunately, we may hear about a lot more of those out there when the water recedes. During Katrina, we saw a lot of that in NOL. More than the media was allowed to report. I pray the same situation doesn't happen and create more Harvey victims.

Ted


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I hope ALL of this is a wake-up call for people in this country to get off their high horses and grand stands and realize that there is more to us as Americans and the people of this great nation of ours, than to complain about things or to boast your issues you stand on, sighting racism, leftist, rightist, liberals, conservatives... Because the greater picture is..."We are the People! Brothers, helping brothers. People banning together to help others and to "stand" with them, helping to uphold each other up, encouraging one another, reaching out to lend a hand. HEY! We are PEOPLE and the People of this great Nation! We are all here, in America now. Americans! Brothers and sisters of our great flag and what it stands for! It's time to band together and become one minded as Americans, neighbors living by neighbors, people living by people, one helping another, each of us doing our part, caring for each other, lending a hand towards another, whether at peace or in turmoil and tragedy.

It's sad to see something like this great tragedy to be the cause of all of us as Americans, coming together and becoming a "One Nation under God" again. But while we are here, let's all band together and agree to make that commitment and do our part to be and act our part as One people, inside One Nation, instead of being divided.










God Bless and help the people of this great nation and help bind us back together as a great nation again! And.... God Bless America!

Ted Haas


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Dang Will, that is a lot of water, your area has not been receiving near the coverage that it should. And your right, the old timers knew where to build.

We were blessed here in Angleton. I am going to call my rainfall total at 21 inches since last Friday. I moved some folks into my house last June 2016 that were flooded out by the Brazos River event then and will probably do the same this time around.

My gf bought a rental house in Columbia Lakes a few months ago an has been fixing it up to rent out. The Brazos topped the levee there, but we have not heard any updates from in there.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

keep it PG


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Man, I'm in Kansas City on a business trip, and it's killing me. Port Arthur is my home town, and my facebook feed has been gut wrenching this morning. Childhood friends on there begging for rescue for themselves or family members. People trapped in their attics with 5' of water in their homes...in areas I never even saw flood growing up. Shelters now have two feet of water in them, and the flood pumps went down. I get home tonight, and I may tow the skiff over there tomorrow, if I can figure out how to get around Houston.


----------



## crc01 (Oct 28, 2016)

I don't know how I missed this thread. I lucked out an didn't have any issues. Praying for everyone affected by this. It is amazing to me how Texans come together in times like this. It really makes the separatist narrative being pushed in the media look like the BS it is. When it comes down to it, we are all Americans, Texans and we will help each other in time of need. God Bless America and God Bless Texas.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

WillW said:


> The local news is saying so far in my area outside of Beaumont 52" of rain. We also planned on going to Houston to help with rescue efforts there, Harvey had other plans. We have been water locked on the ranch for a couple of days with most of the roadways & highways shut down leaving SE Tx. The larger part of our little town went under water yesterday about mid day. We moved a tractor over to my place yesterday late to drag the skiff around to help friends, family, or neighbors that may need help. Our neighbors 1/2 mile to my East were airboated out yesterday evening. I had felt pretty good about staying home with my new family until then. The airboat rescue didn't make me uneasy but the look on the sheriff deputy's face when I told him we were staying made me really uneasy; as if he knew something I didn't. All I can say is that the old timers in my family who put this 130 year old house where it presently sits really knew what hey were doing. Everything outside of a 400 yard radius around my brothers home, fathers home, & mine...underwater. Most of that land is made up of our ranch proper & where our cattle graze. I'll be opening gates first thing in the morning to let the cattle move to the last bit of high ground left. We are weathering what I hope is the last of this storm. We have been luckier than most that is for sure & I am very thankful. It is something to see how everyone has come together here in Tx. I'm especially proud of the locals here in HF for banding together to help their fellow man. We live in one helluva state, God Bless Texas.


The original settlers certainly discovered where to build homes and towns out of high water. Those of us fortunate enough to not to be flooded are helping out our local community. The water is unbelievable but so is the outpouring of people willing to help. There are heroes everywhere you look around here.


----------



## jamie (Jan 22, 2016)

Guys,
Huge shout out to Ankona - they saw our photos and are a sending new push pole and prop - as ours is trashed - turn out concrete and props aren't an ideal combo.
-jamie


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

jamie said:


> Guys,
> Huge shout out to Ankona - they saw our photos and are a sending new push pole and prop - as ours is trashed - turn out concrete and props aren't an ideal combo.
> -jamie


 Man that's awesome to hear.


----------

